# pppd installation 0o



## bluex (23. August 2008)

hi 

Ja schonwieder ich ... 0o

Ich such mir seit Stunden die Finger wund aber finde irgenwie keine Anleitung wie ich pppd installieren kann unter ubuntu . Ich brauch des um slylcr zum Laufen zu bekommen. Nun hab ich mir ppp 2.4.4 geladen. Nur keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll. Das ist jetzt blos ein plumper Dateisalat der in nem Ordner ist. Soll ich den Ordner einfach nach usr/bin packen oder wie  

hm :suspekt:

MfG
bluex


----------



## Navy (23. August 2008)

ppp (und desses deamon pppd) sollten bei Ubuntu per default installiert sein. Bei 
	
	
	



```
locate pppd
```
 sollte /usr/sbin/pppd auftauchen, wenn nicht, dann installiert einfach ppp oder gnome-ppp (bzw. kppp).


----------



## bluex (23. August 2008)

ahh ja hast Recht danke.
Hatte blos vergessen die richtige Adresse vom Modem anzugeben.

Hm irgenwie tut sich mir nun aber ein anderes Problem auf 0o

Die Verknüpfung vom Desktop und die bei Anwendungen funktionieren nicht. Ich kann des Programm nur starten wenn ich direkt in home/user/.slyLCR  starte. 
Bei Benutzung einer Verknüpfung passiert garnichts ... 

MfG
blueX


----------



## Navy (25. August 2008)

Wie sieht denn Dein Link aus und mit welche Rechte hat das Binary und der Link?


----------



## bluex (25. August 2008)

Also der Link der Verknüpfung siet so aus : /home/holger/.slyLCR/slylcr
Daran das der slyLCR Ordner versteckt ist kann des ja nicht liegen oder 

*Zu den Zugriffsrechten:*

also in der Verknüpfung :

Besitzer:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben  

Gruppe:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben

Andere:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben




der Ordner /home/holger/.slyLCR :

Besitzer:
Ordnerzugriff: Datein erstellen und löschen 
Dateizugriff: ---

Gruppe:
Ordnerzugriff: Auf Daten zugreifen
Dateizugriff: ---

Andere:
Ordnerzugriff: Auf Daten zugreifen
Dateizugriff: ---


Die Datei home/holger/.slyLCR/slyLCR  :

Besitzer:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben  

Gruppe:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben

Andere:
Zugriff: lesen und schreiben


MfG
blueX


----------



## Navy (26. August 2008)

Funktioniert

```
sudo chown holger:holger /home/holger/.slyLCR -R
sudo chmod 766 /home/holger/.slyLCR/slylcr
```
mit folgenden Ausführen des Links?


----------



## bluex (26. August 2008)

HI

Hm also keine Änderung. Die Verknüpfung kann ich nur benutzen wenn sie sich im selben Ordner befindet wie die Datei selber. 

Kann man nicht einfach ein kleines Script schreiben das man dann auf dem Desktop legt , welches dann einfach einen Konsolenbefehl startet um slyLCR zu starten?

MfG
blueX


----------



## Navy (28. August 2008)

Nicht nötig.

```
ln -s /home/holger/.slyLCR/slylcr ~/Desktop
```
sollte für Dich ausreichen. Auf dem Desktop sollte jtzt "slyclr" erscheinen, welches Du einfach ausführst.


----------



## bluex (28. August 2008)

Hi

ne funktioniert leider immernoch nicht. 0o Werd mal versuchen das zu deinstallieren und dann einfach nochmal neu installieren ...

greez
blueX


----------



## bluex (31. August 2008)

Man bin ich doof xD
Habe jetzt einfach nen Starter von Desktop aus angelegt und es geht ... 
Herzallerliebst..  


Trotzdem danke für die ganze Hilfe von dir 

greez
blueX


----------

